# would any one like



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi everyone :wave: 


I'm thinking about selling some jumpers for chi's like the one down the bottom with there chi's name embroidered on it for about £10.00. 

I have already got a x-small brown one that is ready to go just need to have a name embroidered on it .

if you think you would like one of these just let me know and i will get busy working on them and let me know what colors everyone like so i can get so more wool LOL

p.s sorry people but it's only for uk people at the mo as i don't know haw the send over sea's SORRY

Hear's one i made earlier LOL


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

That is cute  i would like a blue one with 'TYSON' on it , how much would the postage be? I am in Dorset UK  :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww they look great


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

Jayne said:


> That is cute  i would like a blue one with 'TYSON' on it , how much would the postage be? I am in Dorset UK  :wave:


Hi :wave: 
the £10.00 includes p&p what kind of blue would you like and what are tysons measurements???

:lol:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I would like a baby blue jumper  

I will measure tyson this weekend and post his measurements on here :wave:


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

Jayne said:


> I would like a baby blue jumper
> 
> I will measure tyson this weekend and post his measurements on here :wave:



Hi jayne

i will look forward to tyson measurements baby blue will look really nice on him 

kelly


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

It would look really really nice! And I can't wait for pics of him with it on!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah piccys please lol


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

Oh shucks! I'm in the US :usa2: - darn it! :sad5: That is a really cute sweater.


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi there,


THIS BROWN TOP IS A XXSMALL FOR £10.00 INCLUDING P&P









THIS TOP IS A XSMALL FOR £10.00 INCLUDING P&P









and this is what they will look like when they are finished you can have them fluffy or just left normal 








and this is what they look like on 

















I can also make blankets baby pink / baby blue £15.00 including p&p with your chi's name on it .


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

Lover of 2 Chis said:


> Oh shucks! I'm in the US :usa2: - darn it! :sad5: That is a really cute sweater.


I'm so sorry  
The only real reason i don't send them to the US is because it will coats you a lot more 
SORRY


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

posting to the us isnt that bad i sell on e bay and iv posted to there lots and to send a jumper will prob be about £3-£5


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

i love the gucci jumper its super cute :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah loving the gucci its real cute


----------



## chi_lover (Nov 16, 2005)

may be wanting one of those soon oh its so exciting this tims next week i may have my chi baby


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

awww i'm in love with that purple sweater


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

tell me about it there lovely do you have the purple coloured gucci one for sale if so whats the size????


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> tell me about it there lovely do you have the purple coloured gucci one for sale if so whats the size????


I can make you what ever you want, and the size is small but if you give me the measurements you want i'll get it done


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yehhh im getting one!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

aww sooo cute! If i lived in the UK i would definitley be buying one!!


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

Roie said:


> aww sooo cute! If i lived in the UK i would definitley be buying one!!


I would send one out to you but i'm just thinking i sell at £10 so thats roughly $17.50 then english over seas postage is Roughly £5 so that would be $7.50 so thats $25 which to me seems expensive? But if you want one that bad i'll do it?


----------



## Tinkerbell's Mom (Nov 2, 2005)

Millie I would Love to buy one I am in the Us as well. I have never bought anything overseas so I don't know about the payment thing. If I sent you an american postal money order would that work or not?? I would like the pink fuzzy sweater with Tinkerbell's name on it but I might as well wait a week because Tinkerbell is getting a new brother next week and he'll need sweaters (if you wouldn't mind making 2). Let me know.


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

The beige one Has now gone!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww stef have you been buying again lol and you say i have a spending prob lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol no! you have a spending prob lol!


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

Tinkerbell's Mom said:


> Millie I would Love to buy one I am in the Us as well. I have never bought anything overseas so I don't know about the payment thing. If I sent you an american postal money order would that work or not?? I would like the pink fuzzy sweater with Tinkerbell's name on it but I might as well wait a week because Tinkerbell is getting a new brother next week and he'll need sweaters (if you wouldn't mind making 2). Let me know.


Hi Tinkerbell's Mom :wave: 

Yep i'll do them for you know problems 
we will have to sore out the money with the exchange rate and everything :lol: 

just let me know what colors you would like and let me know the measurements and i'll get straight to it :lol: 
speak soon 
Kelly


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> tell me about it there lovely do you have the purple coloured gucci one for sale if so whats the size????


mmmmmmmmm i could sell it if you really won't it!?!?

it's a small so it will fit a 3 or 4lb chi and no it not real because i made it :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

kelly how did the lil beige top come along? :wave: :wink: 

kisses frm romeo! :wave:


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> kelly how did the lil beige top come along? :wave: :wink:
> 
> kisses frm romeo! :wave:


Hi stef 
I'll let you know as soon as i send it 

kel


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

:wink: :wave:


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> :wink: :wave:


Hi Mate ,

Just to let you know that im sending the jumper out tomorrow 

hope you like it ?!?!


speak soon 
kelly & millie x


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awww thanks kelly! I appreciate this sooooooooooooooo much! :wave:


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> awww thanks kelly! I appreciate this sooooooooooooooo much! :wave:


GUESS WHAT!?!?

I'VE SEND IT :blob7:


so hopefully you should have it by tomorrow 

kel x


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww cant wait to see what roo looks like in it


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Definitely cute, would love one or two but I live in the states also...guess I'll just have to get my knitting needles out and make some of my own for my babies.....now to just find some TIME :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

wowowowowowow- I hope it comes if not it should be here Saturday! 8) I'll post piccies! :wave:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

i so want one but still havnt got round to measuring tyson :? im so bad!! will do it soon


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Jayne :wave: 


well i have all the baby blue wool ready and waiting for you when your ready :lol: 

Kelx


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> wowowowowowow- I hope it comes if not it should be here Saturday! 8) I'll post piccies! :wave:



I can't wait to see him in it his going to look so cute  

and remember if you need any think else done just let me know because i don't just do names i can do any think on tops including piccies 

speak soon 
kelx


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

they are gorgous cant wait to see what roo looks like in it i need to get pandora i pink parka coat lol will go look on pet london

what designs do you do mille apart from the gucci?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

owwwwwwwwwwwwwwww its fabulous!!!! It fits perfectly and is better than the gap one i paid 16.50 for. Its soooo professional and his name is jst perfect- the wool is fab and knitted extremly well!!!! I loveeeeee it! Thanks KellY!!!!!!!!!  Romeo will send pics your way!!


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

Glad you liked it Steph!!!!!!!! Cant wait to see pics


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

Those are so adorable! I can't wait to see the pictures of Romeo.


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

wow super nice. Would you ship to US, Florida???


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

LocasMom said:


> wow super nice. Would you ship to US, Florida???


Hi Locas mom :wave: 

Yep thats fine i'll do one for you no problems  

just need to know a few things

what color would you like the sweeter 
what wrighting would you like on the sweeter (it can be anythink)
and i need to know the measurments fo the chi

and as your in the u.s i'll have to arks for a chq of $25.00 just let me know if you would still like one and i'll get knitting 

speak soon 

kelly x


----------

